# Traser On A Nato 007.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi, I've been lumped with the kids tonight and in an effort to avoid them (joking!) have been 'mucking about' with my small watch collection. Just wondered what you guys thought of this Traser on a Nato 007? I'm thinking of using another NATO on it and am currently waiting on my brother sending me a Royal Scots Regiment strap.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I like it.

Dave


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Great watch as a beater. I have worn it for work for a few years and god has it been in some scrapes! There are occasions when it's very important for me to have the exact time and this watch has done just that at accidents with dense fog, rain, etc. It's had blood, crap and other things I won't mention and still keeps time well too


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> It's had blood, crap and other things I won't mention and still keeps time well too


Isnt that the worst of it? Whats left to mention


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Will you post a picture when its got the new Royal Scots strap Cammy?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Will do, no problem JoT.

JasonM, at times I am caused to have 'involvment' with sexual deviants/persons with 'mental health issues', etc.....and sometimes they can be quite 'acurate' leave the rest to your imagination!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> JasonM, at times I am caused to have 'involvment' with sexual deviants/persons with 'mental health issues', etc.....and sometimes they can be quite 'acurate' leave the rest to your imagination!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

